# Problème de ftp...

## arlequin

Voili voilà,

j'ai installé une petite gentoo sur mon serveur (qui fait aussi routeur) et tout marche du feu: http, irc, smtp, pop3... sauf le ftp   :Sad: 

En fait, j'arrive à me connecter à un site ftp à partir de mon serveur...

Mais avec les postes se trouvant derrière le routeur, rien à faire : il se connecte, s'authentifie et boum, apurien   :Mad: 

Pour partager la connection, j'utilise ipchains. Je l'ai configuré au minimum pour l'instant : juste de quoi partager la connection internet... donc chui pas sûr que ça vienne de ça... arf...

Si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance !!

----------

## SuperTomate

Il me semble qu'il faut activer une option dans le noyau pour le suivi des connexions FTP mais je ne la trouve pas dans gentoo-sources-2.4.19.

Au fait, t'utilises un noyau 2.4 ? Alors pourquoi utiliser ipchains ?

Essaie Netfilter !

Options du noyau à activer dans Networking options :

-> Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

-> IP : Netfilter configuration

--> Connection tracking

---> FTP protocol

--> IP tables support

---> Full NAT

----> MASQUERADE target

Ca doit être tout...

et ensuite, tu actives le NAT avec :

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```

----------

## arlequin

Arf... comment dire...   :Embarassed: 

j'avais fait un modprobe ip_conntrack_ftp comme indiqué dans un tutorial... mais avec le modprobe ip_nat_ftp, ça gaz   :Cool: 

nb: j'utilise bien iptables, mais dans le feu de l'action ma main a dérapé... lol (à force de côtoyer des utilisateurs de debian   :Razz:  )

merci pour ton coups de pouce

----------

## xr31Daisy

A prendre avec des pincettes, c'est quelque chose qu'on m'a raconté aujourd'hui :

Le client FTP ouvrirait une connection vers le serveur ( vers le port 21 ) pour tout ce qui est traffic de commandes ( init, authentification, etc ... ).

Par contre, en retour, pour transférer des données, le serveur ouvrirait à son tour une connection vers le client sur un autre port. Et forcément, le firewall, voyant une connection entrante, répond niet.

Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ça, ce serait super.

----------

## SuperTomate

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

> A prendre avec des pincettes, c'est quelque chose qu'on m'a raconté aujourd'hui :
> 
> Le client FTP ouvrirait une connection vers le serveur ( vers le port 21 ) pour tout ce qui est traffic de commandes ( init, authentification, etc ... ).
> 
> Par contre, en retour, pour transférer des données, le serveur ouvrirait à son tour une connection vers le client sur un autre port. Et forcément, le firewall, voyant une connection entrante, répond niet.
> ...

 

Effectivement, en mode actif, le serveur doit initier une connexion de données vers le client (sur un port choisi par le client) et par conséquent, le firewall du client doit laisser rentrer cette nouvelle connexion. C'est pour cela qu'il faut un module sur le firewall qui surveille les connexions FTP sortantes pour ouvrir momentanément un port pour la connexion du serveur.

En mode passif, le client demande au serveur sur quel port il peut se connecter et initie lui-même la connexion de données. Ca pose moins de problèmes du côté du firewall du client.

+ d'infos ici : http://www.ncftpd.com/ncftpd/doc/misc/ftp_and_firewalls.html

----------

